# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  1000 kiểu mẫu thiết kế nội thất chung cư đẹp nhất năm 2019

## conchung68

Khi *thiết kế nội thất* nhà mặt phố hay *thiết kế nội thất* chung cư thì phòng khách luôn là phần không gian quan trọng nhất trong *thiết kế nội thất*. Phòng khách là nơi giao lưu tụ họp của các thành viên trong gia đình, đây cũng là nơi để tiếp đón những vị khách quý mỗi khi đến chơi chính vì vậy khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách chủ nhà luôn muốn có một không gian sang trọng, lịch sự nhưng cũng không kém phần gần gũi thân thiện với các thành viên trong gia đình.

*[replacer_a], [replacer_a] phòng khách chung cư theo phong cách hiện đại*

Nội thất phòng khách chung cư được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại giúp tận dụng tối ưu những phần không gian gấp khúc của ngôi nhà. Bên cạnh đó phong cách thiết kế này còn giúp cho gia chủ có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc lựa chọn và setup đồ nội thất trong gia đình.
Kiến trúc sư của hoikientruc.com đã lựa chọn *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách chung cư theo phong cách hiện đại với mong muốn mang lại không gian sống gần gũi, thân thiện với các thành viên trong gia đình.
Không gian của phần phòng khách chung cư khá nhỏ so với phòng khách nhà mặt phố hoặc phòng khách biệt thự chính vì vậy mà những *thiết bị nội thất* có hình khối vuông vắn được kiến trúc sư lựa chọn rất nhiều như:
·       Phần sofa dài được kê sát và tường cùng một chiếc bàn trà dài hình chữ nhật giúp tận dụng tối ưu phần không gian.
·       Kệ tivi cũng là chiếc kệ dài hình chữ nhật được gắn lên phần tường của phòng khách cùng với tivi. Một chiếc kệ nhỏ nhắn màu trắng giúp tạo điểm nhấn mới lạ cho không gian của căn phòng mà vẫn có thể tiết kiệm không gian một cách tốt nhất.
·       Phần lưng tivi được ốp đá hoa cương và gỗ giúp cân bằng sáng và tối cho phần không gian phòng khách khi gỗ mang tính ấm thiên về trầm còn đá mang tính hàn có màu sáng giúp phần không gian vừa sáng hơn vừa tạo được điểm nhấn mới lạ khi sử dụng hai chất liệu này.
·       Vách ngăn gỗ cũng là điểm cộng lớn của không gian phòng khách. Đây là phần vách ngăn được ngăn giữa 2 phòng khách và phòng bếp. Thay vì sử dụng những vách ngăn kín thì đây lại là vách ngăn được trang trí khá đơn giản với các ô nhỏ giúp bạn có thể trưng bày cây cảnh, những cuốn sách hay hoặc những chai rượu quý…

*[replacer_a].*

Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận *ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
*Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: Thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!*

----------

